# ما هو الحل لهذه المشكلة في العقيدة المسيحية ؟



## Alaa El-Din (26 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

أرجو أن أعرف الحل إذا دخل زوج على زوجته ووجدها تزني ... ما هو الحل وفقا للعقيدة المسيحية ؟


و كيف نعرف إذا كان الزوج صادق أم كاذب ؟

و ما هو حد الزنا في العقيدة المسيحية ؟

أرجو تأييد الكلام بنصوص من الكتاب المقدس .


تحياتي..........


----------



## مسلمةعربية (26 فبراير 2007)

يالله جاوبوا يشطار
بس يا ترا هل حدث هذا في التاريخ و قام احد بتطبيقه
ام الكتاب المقدس  لم يتطرق للموضوع


----------



## koko george (26 فبراير 2007)

بالتاكيد الرب يسوع وضح ان الزنا حرام بالعكس ده قال اللى أجمل من كده قال"قد سمعتم انهقيل للقدماء لا تزنى وأما أنا فأقول لكم كل من ينظر الى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها فى قلبه "انجيل متى 
الاصحاح الخامس اية 28أما عن موضوع يتصرف ازاى لو شاف مراته زنت ففيه حلين يا امل يسامحها ويغفرلها وده يتوقف على حرية الأنسان فى التصرف يا اما بيلجأ للكنيسة وبتسمح ليه الكنيسة فى هذه الحالة بالطلاق لأن الطلاق عندنا فى حالتين لعلة الزنا او فى حالة ان أحد الزوجين يغير الديانة أما بقى عن جزء العقاب فربنا أعطانا نعمة التوبة فلو الانسان قدم توبة صادقة من قلبه فربنا هيسامحه اما لو ما اقدمش توبة فالكتاب المقدس بيقول "أجرة الخطية موت"والمقصود هنا بالموت مش انه يتقتل ولكن المقصود ان الخطية هتخليه يخسر حياته يعنى هيكون زى الميت وهيخسر حياته الأبدية وياريت تكونوا فهمتوا ومش لازم نشتم ونسب علشان نجرح بعض لكن ممكن يبقى فيه علاقة احترام متبادلة بشكل متحضر و شكرا


----------



## kimo14th (27 فبراير 2007)

*الاستاذ علاء الدين *

*اذا تم ماقلت فالزوج له الاختيار *

*اما ان يسامح وهذا وفق شخصيته وهذا صعب نوعا ما على الزوج *

*او يسير فى اجراءات الطلاق بعد ان يثبت حدوث الزنا باى طريقه كانت ( ودى الصعوبه هنا ) *
*لان لا طلاق الا لعله الزنا *

*ولن نعرف ان الزوج كاذب ام صادق  ( لاحظ ان المسلم ممكن يكذب طبعا ... , يعنى المساله صعبه فى الناحيتين , فضلا عن ان الزوجه بالتاكيد هتكذب ) *


*ولكن عليه اثبات الزنا باى وسيله .... ( طبيا ممكن يتم اثبات حدوث *

*معاشره جنسيه بعد وقت قليل من حدوثها ... ) *​*__________________________
حد الزنا فى العهد القديم هو الرجم *

وعن خطيه الزنا .. فاقرا هذا الموقف للسيد المسيح من انجيل معلمنا يوحنا اصحاح 8
*
**3  وقدم اليه الكتبة والفريسيون امرأة أمسكت في زنا.ولما اقاموها في الوسط*
*4  قالوا له يا معلّم هذه المرأة أمسكت وهي تزني في ذات الفعل.*
*5  وموسى في الناموس اوصانا ان مثل هذه ترجم.فماذا تقول انت.*
*6  قالوا هذا ليجربوه لكي يكون لهم ما يشتكون به عليه.واما يسوع فانحنى الى اسفل وكان يكتب باصبعه على الارض.*
*7  ولما استمروا يسألونه انتصب وقال لهم من كان منكم بلا خطية فليرمها اولا بحجر.*
*8  ثم انحنى ايضا الى اسفل وكان يكتب على الارض.*
*9  واما هم فلما سمعوا وكانت ضمائرهم تبكّتهم خرجوا واحدا فواحدا مبتدئين من الشيوخ الى الآخرين.وبقي يسوع وحده والمرأة واقفة في الوسط.*
*10  فلما انتصب يسوع ولم ينظر احدا سوى المرأة قال لها يا امرأة اين هم اولئك المشتكون عليك.أما دانك احد.*
*11  فقالت لا احد يا سيد.فقال لها يسوع ولا انا ادينك.اذهبي ولا تخطئي ايضا*
*12  ثم كلمهم يسوع ايضا قائلا انا هو نور العالم.من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة.*
*13  فقال له الفريسيون انت تشهد لنفسك شهادتك ليست حقا.*
*14  اجاب يسوع وقال لهم وان كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي حق لاني اعلم من اين أتيت والى اين اذهب.واما انتم فلا تعلمون من اين آتي ولا الى اين اذهب.*
*15  انتم حسب الجسد تدينون.اما انا فلست ادين احدا. *


*ففى العهد الجديد عهد النعمه علمنا المسيح الا ندين احدا مطلقا .. بل ان ندين انفسنا اولا *

*واوضح هذا للفريسيين بان من كامن منهم بلا خطيه فليرجمها .. *​


----------



## kimo14th (27 فبراير 2007)

no0ona قال:


> اي شخص بامكانه ان يزني لانه لا يوجد عقاب له في الديانة المسيحية




*بالذمه ده كلام *

*يعنى هو الرجم منع المسلمين انهم يزنوا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

*المسيحيه ليست قانون عقوبات *

*البنى ادم ليه عقل ( نعمه عظيمه نعمه العقل دى )*

*يعمل اللى هو عاوزه وربنا هو بس اللى هياحسبه *​


----------



## Alaa El-Din (27 فبراير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> *فالزوج له الاختيار *​
> 
> *اما ان يسامح وهذا وفق شخصيته وهذا صعب نوعا ما على الزوج *​
> *او يسير فى اجراءات الطلاق بعد ان يثبت حدوث الزنا باى طريقه كانت *​


 

ماذا سيفعل إن لم يستطيع إثبات جريمة الزنا ؟؟؟ هل سيعيش مع زوجته و هو متأكد أنها زانية ؟!!!
(أرجو تأييد كلامك بنصوص من الكتاب المقدس )




kimo14th قال:


> *ولن نعرف ان الزوج كاذب ام صادق ( لاحظ ان المسلم ممكن يكذب طبعا ... , يعنى المساله صعبه فى الناحيتين , فضلا عن ان الزوجه بالتاكيد هتكذب ) *​


 
المسألة صعبة في الناحيتين و لكن في الإسلام يمكن للزوجة أن تخلع زوجها و يمكن للزوج أن يطلق زوجته أما في المسيحية " فلا طلاق إلا بإثبات الزنا " !!





kimo14th قال:


> *حد الزنا فى العهد القديم هو الرجم *


 

و ما هو الحد الآن ؟ هل هو الرجم ؟ أم أنكم سوف تتبعون المسيح و لا تنفذون حد الرجم ؟

أنا أريد أن أعرف ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية الآن ؟


تحياتي......


----------



## kimo14th (27 فبراير 2007)

Alaa El-Din قال:


> ماذا سيفعل إن لم يستطيع إثبات جريمة الزنا ؟؟؟ هل سيعيش مع زوجته و هو متأكد أنها زانية ؟!!!
> (أرجو تأييد كلامك بنصوص من الكتاب المقدس )



*لا اعتقد انه سيعيش معها !! ( الا اذا تحامل على كرامته ) 

من الممكن ان ينفصل عنها ولكن مازالت زوجته *​ 



Alaa El-Din قال:


> المسألة صعبة في الناحيتين و لكن في الإسلام يمكن للزوجة أن تخلع زوجها و يمكن للزوج أن يطلق زوجته أما في المسيحية " فلا طلاق إلا بإثبات الزنا " !!


*
**اذا الزوج راى زوجته تزنى فطلقها .... اليس من المفروض ايضا ان يثبت هذا *

*لانه لو لم يكن الاثبات مطلوب ... فاى مسلم من الممكن ان يتهم زوجته باطلا او يفضحها *

*فهل من حق المسلم ان يطلق زوجته وقتما شاء ام يلزم وجود سبب !!! *

*فلو طلق مسلم زوجته بسبب خيانتها فهل استطاع اثبات ذلك *

*احنا دلوقتى قدام مشكله *
*
**__  المسلم عارف ان زوجته خانته فطلقها ..  هنا مشكله عدم وجود    اثبات .. تعطى المجال لاى مسلم ان يتهم زوجته بالباطل *​
*__ مسيحى وعارف ان زوجته خانته بس مقدرش يثبت .... فمش عارف يطلق *

*اذن لابد من اثبات * ​



Alaa El-Din قال:


> و ما هو الحد الآن ؟ هل هو الرجم ؟ أم أنكم سوف تتبعون المسيح و لا تنفذون حد الرجم ؟
> 
> أنا أريد أن أعرف ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية الآن ؟
> 
> ...


*الحد هو الرجم طبقا للعهد القديم 

ومازال سارى لم ينقض .. ولكن المسيح له المجد علمنا الا ندين احد كما ذكرت لك فى قصه الزانيه فمن هو بلا خطيه يرجم الزانيه 


وعن سؤالك فما معناه ؟؟ المسيحيه ليست كقانون دوله او دوله * ​


----------



## Alaa El-Din (27 فبراير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> *لا اعتقد انه سيعيش معها !! ( الا اذا تحامل على كرامته ) *​
> 
> 
> *من الممكن ان ينفصل عنها ولكن مازالت زوجته *​


 

أنا لا أريد اعتقادك يا باشا .... أنا عايز الحل من الكتاب المقدس !!!!!!






kimo14th قال:


> *اذا الزوج راى زوجته تزنى فطلقها .... اليس من المفروض ايضا ان يثبت هذا *​




في الإسلام ليس المفروض أن يثبت هذا .







kimo14th قال:


> *لانه لو لم يكن الاثبات مطلوب ... فاى مسلم من الممكن ان يتهم زوجته باطلا او يفضحها *​



هو لا يحتاج إلى هذا حتى يطلقها ... الإثبات هذا عندكم أنتم .







kimo14th قال:


> *فهل من حق المسلم ان يطلق زوجته وقتما شاء ام يلزم وجود سبب !!! *​


لا يوجد إنسان عاقل يطلق زوجته بدون سبب .فيمكن للزوجة أن تخلع زوجها لأنها لا تحبه كما يمكن للزوج أن يطلقها لنفس السبب .






kimo14th قال:


> *__ مسيحى وعارف ان زوجته خانته بس مقدرش يثبت .... فمش عارف يطلق *



هو مسكين لأنه مجبر على العيش مع هذه الخائنة ( أو الخائن في حالة الزوجة ) و في نفس الوقت يريد إشباع غريزته الجنسية !!! ماذا يفعل ؟ هل يزني و يعتمد على أن "من كان منكم بلا خطيئة فليرمها بحجر !!"






kimo14th قال:


> *الحد هو الرجم طبقا للعهد القديم *
> 
> ​





إذن المسيح لم ينفذ الحد مع أنه قال ما جئت لأنقض الناموس !! لماذا لم يطبق حد الناموس ؟ و هل حد الرجم له شروط عندكم ؟ ما هي الشروط وفقا للكتاب المقدس ؟ ( أريد نصوصا ) .
و هل يوجد أحد الآن بلا خطيئة حتى يُنفذ حد الرجم ؟





kimo14th قال:


> *وعن سؤالك فما معناه ؟؟ المسيحيه ليست كقانون دوله او دوله *



أي سؤال تقصده ؟


تحياتي ...........​​​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (27 فبراير 2007)

Alaa El-Din



> أنا لا أريد اعتقادك يا باشا .... أنا عايز الحل من الكتاب المقدس !!!!!!



التطليق 

"وقيل من طلق امرأته فليعطها كتاب طلاق، 

أمّا أنا فأقول لكم إن من طلق امرأته إلا لعلّة الزنا، يجعلها تزني، 

ومن يتزوج مطلّقة فإنه يزني" [31-32]. 

كان الزواج قد انحط تمامًا عند الأمم، فالرومان الذين كانوا قبلاً يقدّسون الزواج فيحترم الرجل أسرته وتقوم المرأة أو الزوجة بدور رئيسي في الأسرة، قد تأثّر باليونان فكريًا، فصار الطلاق شائعًا جدًا. قيل عن امرأة أنها تزوّجت ثماني مرّات في خمس سنوات. أمّا اليونان فقد عرفوا في ذلك الوقت بالفساد حتى كان الرجال يحاولون عزل نساءهم خشية ممارستهم الشرّ، وفي كورنثوس تكرّست ألف كاهنة لبناء هيكل آخر لأفروديت إلهة الحب، فيجمعن المال بطريقة مملوءة خلاعة. أمّا بالنسبة لليهود فقد حملوا تقديسًا للزواج، فكان الطلاق مكروهًا لديهم. يقول الرب: "فاحذروا لروحكم ولا يغدر أحد بامرأة شبابه، لأنه يكره الطلاق قال الرب" (مل 2: 15-16). ومن أمثال الربيين: "يفيض المذبح دموعًا عندما يطلق إنسان امرأة شبابه". هكذا كان الطلاق مكروهًا جدًا، لكن الله سمح لهم به من أجل قسوة قلوبهم. وقد اختلفت مدارس التفسير اليهوديّة في تقديم الأسباب التي تبيح الطلاق. فمدرسة شمعي تميل إلى التضييق، فلا تسمح بالطلاق إلا في حالة فقدان العفّة. أمّا مدرسة هليل فكانت متحرّرة للغاية. يمكن للرجل أن يطلق امرأته لأي سبب مهما كان تافهًا مثل افسادها الطعام أو خروجها برأس عارية، بل ويستطيع أن يطلقها بلا سبب إن جذبته إنسانة أخرى. 

جاء السيّد المسيح يرتفع بالمؤمنين إلى مستوى النضوج الروحي والمسئولية الجادة فلا يطق الرجل امرأته إلا لعلّة الزنا. ويُعلّق القدّيس أغسطينوس على كلمات السيّد بخصوص عدم التطليق قائلاً: [لم تأمر الشريعة الموسويّة بالتطليق، إنّما أمرت من يقوم بتطليق امرأته أن يعطها كتاب طلاق، لأنه في إعطائها كتاب طلاق (تطليق) ما يهدئ من ثورة غضب الإنسان. فالرب الذي أمر قساة القلوب بإعطاء كتاب تطليق أشار عن عدم رغبته في التطليق ما أمكن. لذلك عندما سُئل الرب نفسه عن هذا الأمر أجاب قائلاً: "إن موسى من أجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم" (مت 19: 8)، لأنه مهما بلغت قسوة قلب الراغب في تطليق زوجته إذ يعرف أنها بواسطة كتاب التطليق تستطيع أن تتزوج بآخر، لذلك يهدأ غضبه ولا يطلقها. ولكي يؤكّد رب المجد هذا المبدأ - وهو عدم تطليق الزوجة باستهتار - جعل الاستثناء الوحيد هو علّة الزنا. فقد أمر بضرورة احتمال جميع المتاعب الأخرى بثبات من أجل المحبّة الزوجيّة ولأجل العفّة، وقد أكّد رب المجد نفس المبدأ بدعوته من يتزوج بمطلّقة "زانيًا.] 



لم يتكلموا عن حل لانه لا حاجة لحل, اذا رجل وجد امراته تزني فهو ليس بحاجة ليجلب اربعة شهود مثل عند المسلمين ولكن هو يطلقها وهو حر




> في الإسلام ليس المفروض أن يثبت هذا .



عليه ان يجلب اربعة شهود وان لا يكونوا اهل ذمة بل مسلمين ويرون الزنى عيانا
ولا تسالتي عن الدليل لانك تعرف جيدا اين الدليل اذهب الى موضوعي ستجده اول الموضوع




> هو مسكين لأنه مجبر على العيش مع هذه الخائنة ( أو الخائن في حالة الزوجة ) و في نفس الوقت يريد إشباع غريزته الجنسية !!! ماذا يفعل ؟ هل يزني و يعتمد على أن "من كان منكم بلا خطيئة فليرمها بحجر !!"



المسيحي يستطيع ان يطلق زوجته لعلة الزنى وليس مضطرا ان يثبث لاحد ذلك هذا بينه وبين نفسه اذا هو تاكد انها زانية يستطيع ان يطلقها ثاني يوم



> "من كان منكم بلا خطيئة فليرمها بحجر !!"



هذا امر آخر فيسوع اشفق على المرأة وهنا لم يكن موضوع الزوج والزوجة لا هنا موضوع آخر



> إذن المسيح لم ينفذ الحد مع أنه قال ما جئت لأنقض الناموس



تابع النص ولا تحرف

متى5 :17. لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء.ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمّل.


----------



## Alaa El-Din (27 فبراير 2007)

نحن الآن أمام رأيين :

الأول :




THE GALILEAN قال:


> المسيحي يستطيع ان يطلق زوجته لعلة الزنى وليس مضطرا ان يثبث لاحد ذلك هذا بينه وبين نفسه اذا هو تاكد انها زانية يستطيع ان يطلقها ثاني يوم


 

الثاني :





kimo14th قال:


> *__ مسيحى وعارف ان زوجته خانته بس مقدرش يثبت .... فمش عارف يطلق *
> 
> *اذن لابد من اثبات *
> ​


 

من أصدق فيكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Alaa El-Din (27 فبراير 2007)

ما زلت أنتظر :

أصدق مين فيكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## قلم حر (27 فبراير 2007)

شرح مبسط .
عندما يرى الزوج زوجته تزني !!!
و لنقل أنه رفض أن يسامحها و أن يستمر معها في رباط الزوجيه ( و تلك الحاله هي ذات الاٍحتمال الأكبر بل هي تمثل أغلبية الحالات ).
ماذا يفعل :
يرفع طلبا للطلاق للمشرع الكنسي .
و هنا يحدث التحقيق !
و كل شيء ( بنعمه الخالق ) يظهر للحقيقه !!
 طرق التأكد من الحقيقه واضحه :
ممكن أن يتعرف على الشخص !
ممكن أن يأتي بشاهد واحد على أن الرجل الغريب كان في بيته ! و في التحقيق كل شيء يظهر .
ممكن أن يمسك الرجل الغريب ( أكيد مش هايتفرج عليه ) !!
ممكن يصرخ و ينده الجيران !!
ممكن يبلغ الشرطه و الشرطه تحقق مع الزوجه
 ( ممكن الاٍستعانه بالطب ) .
المهم :
هناك الكثير من الطرق لتبيان الزنى و التأكد منه !!
و هي طرق منطقيه و سهله و تختلف من وضع لآخر .
------------------------------------------------------
بالنسبه للحدود في المسيحيه :
السيد المسيح لم يبطل الحدود و لا منع أحدا من العمل بها !!
لكن فلنتذكر :
من هم قضاة اٍسرائيل الذين كانوا يطبقون الحدود ؟؟؟؟
هل كانوا دارسين قانون ؟؟؟؟
هل اٍختارهم بشر ؟؟؟؟
لا :
بل كانو من الأنبياء و كان الروح القدس هو من يعطيهم الحكمه و الفهم ليحكمو !
أي أن الله ( بطريقه غير مباشره ) كان يحكم بالحدود !
فلم يخطىء سليمان بالحكم و القضاء أبدا أبدا .
في العهد القديم : لم يعتمدوا على حكمة بشر أو دراسته أو عبقريته !!
بل على حكمه اٍلهيه وهبت الأنبياء ( القضاه ) الحكمه للحكم .
--------------------------------------------------------------------
هل تم اٍبطال اٍقامة الحدود في المسيحيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الجواب : لا !!!
لكن ليس هناك قضاة ( مثل سليمان ) يقضوا بيننا !!
فالحكمه موهبه من الخالق لسليمان .
و الخالق جعله قاضيا !
أما البشر العاديين .....فلا يدينوا غيرهم من البشر !
و لنتذكر :
اٍن الزاني يخطىء لنفسه , أكثر بملايين المرات , مما يخطىء لغيره !!
فهو من يهدد آخرته !
موفقون .


----------



## قلم حر (27 فبراير 2007)

> نحن الآن أمام رأيين :
> 
> الأول :
> 
> ...


 
أظن أن الأول يتكلم عن تطبيق الطلاق الفعلي ( بدون أوراق ) .
أي هي في حكم المطلقه .
مثلا أن يقوم بطرد الزوجه الزانيه ( الى بيت أهلها مثلا ) .
قبل أن يتم ( أو حتى يبدأ ) عملية الاٍجرائات الرسميه .
أما الثاني قيتكلم عن :
الوضع القانوني :
أي لا يتم ثبوت الطلاق ......اٍلا بعد التحقيق الوافي !!
فهذه ( عله الزنى ) و التحقق من الأدله واجب أكيد .
لكن سأترك لكل منهما أن يعلق على فكرته بنفسه .


----------



## Alaa El-Din (27 فبراير 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> عندما يرى الزوج زوجته تزني !!!
> و لنقل أنه رفض أن يسامحها و أن يستمر معها في رباط الزوجيه ( و تلك الحاله هي ذات الاٍحتمال الأكبر بل هي تمثل أغلبية الحالات ).
> ماذا يفعل :
> يرفع طلبا للطلاق للمشرع الكنسي .
> ...


 
أنا لا أختلف معك عندما تظهر الحقيقة و لكنني أريد أن أعرف ماذا لو لم تظهر الحقيقة ؟ سيعيش معها مجبرا و هو متأكد من أنها زانية ، و حتى يحقق رغباته الطبيعية سوف يلجأ إلى الزنى أو العادة السرية على أقل تقدير !! أي أنه سوف يقع في الخطيئة .






السمردلي قال:


> بالنسبه للحدود في المسيحيه :
> السيد المسيح لم يبطل الحدود و لا منع أحدا من العمل بها !!


 
المسيح لم يطبق حد الزنا يا سيدي الفاضل لماذا لم يطبقه ؟؟ فقد قال من منكم بلا خطيئة فليرمها بحجر فلم يرمها أي واحد لأن الكل له خطيئة حتى المسيح نفسه لم يرمها بحجر فهل كان هو أيضا بلا خطيئة أم أنه لم يرغب بتنفيذ الحد المتعارف عليه ؟؟




السمردلي قال:


> لكن فلنتذكر :
> من هم قضاة اٍسرائيل الذين كانوا يطبقون الحدود ؟؟؟؟
> هل كانوا دارسين قانون ؟؟؟؟
> هل اٍختارهم بشر ؟؟؟؟
> ...


 
الأنبياء أنفسهم في العهد القديم كان منهم من زنى و منهم من شرب الخمر و لم أجد نبي زنى تم تنفيذ حد الرجم فيه !!! 




السمردلي قال:


> هل تم اٍبطال اٍقامة الحدود في المسيحيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الجواب : لا !!!
> لكن ليس هناك قضاة ( مثل سليمان ) يقضوا بيننا !!
> فالحكمه موهبه من الخالق لسليمان .



​​كلام حضرتك غير منطقي لأن البشر يحتاجون للقضاه في كل أوقاتهم حتى سليمان الذي تقول عنه أنه كان قاضيا الكتاب المقدس يقول أنه عبد آلهة أخرى غير الرب *كما في الملوك الأول 11*
*4* وكان في زمان شيخوخة سليمان أن *نساءه أملن قلبه وراء آلهة أخرى* ولم يكن قلبه كاملا مع الرب إلهه كقلب داود أبيه. *5* فذهب سليمان وراء عشتروث الاهة الصيدونيين وملكوم رجس العمونيين​
فهل تريدني أن آخذ برأي القاضي الذي تعتبره القاضي الوحيد و هو لم يكن قلبه كاملا مع الرب إلهه ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!


تحياتي لأصحاب العقول .............


----------



## Alaa El-Din (27 فبراير 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> أظن أن الأول يتكلم عن تطبيق الطلاق الفعلي ( بدون أوراق ) .
> أي هي في حكم المطلقه .
> مثلا أن يقوم بطرد الزوجه الزانيه ( الى بيت أهلها مثلا ) .
> قبل أن يتم ( أو حتى يبدأ ) عملية الاٍجرائات الرسميه .
> ...


 

شيء طبيعي أنها سوف تكون في حكم المطلقة و لكن الأول يقول يطلقها تاني يوم !!! يعني هي بتكون في حكم المطلقة من تاني يوم !! مش من لحظة أكتشاف جريمة الزنا ؟؟ !!! شيئ غريب جدا 

و الثاني يقول نحتاج لإثبات ؟!!!!!


----------



## Twin (28 فبراير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاي أخي Alaa El-Din*



Alaa El-Din قال:


> أنا لا أختلف معك عندما تظهر الحقيقة و لكنني أريد أن أعرف ماذا لو لم تظهر الحقيقة ؟ سيعيش معها مجبرا و هو متأكد من أنها زانية ، و حتى يحقق رغباته الطبيعية سوف يلجأ إلى الزنى أو العادة السرية على أقل تقدير !! أي أنه سوف يقع في الخطيئة .





*طيب لي أنا سؤال *
*لو هذه الحاله وجدت في المجتمع الأسلامي بين زوجين مسلمين*
*ولم يستطيع الزوج أن يثبت حالة الزنا ............ ما الحل*

*ستقول لي سيطلقها لأنه يحل له هذا وبدون أثبات ولكنه سيتضرر مادياً بسبب النفقة والمؤخر والكلام دة وطبعاً دة بسبب التطليق للضرر *
*"أو بدون سبب" لأنه لايوجد دليل في يد الزوج لأثبات زنا أمرأته*

*ولكن في المسيحة أنا معك أن الموضوع معقد نوعاً ما*
*ولكنه من الممكن أن يطلق ميدانياً ويتزوج ميدانياً طبعاً بعدها *
*وأعتبر أنا أن في هذه الحاله لايعتبر الرجل زاني إذا تزوج بأخري أما الله لأن الله يعلم ما بداخل القلوب*

*ولكن أنا قد أقول لك في النهاية الرحمة دائماً تفتح طرق جديدة*​ 


Alaa El-Din قال:


> المسيح لم يطبق حد الزنا يا سيدي الفاضل لماذا لم يطبقه ؟؟ فقد قال من منكم بلا خطيئة فليرمها بحجر فلم يرمها أي واحد لأن الكل له خطيئة حتى المسيح نفسه لم يرمها بحجر فهل كان هو أيضا بلا خطيئة أم أنه لم يرغب بتنفيذ الحد المتعارف عليه ؟؟





*بالتأكيد السيد المسيح له المجد بلا خطية*
*ولكن كيف يلقها بحجر وأذ هو من طلب الرحمة لها فهو هنا السائل لينقذها من بين أيديهم*

*وهناك سبب أخر لما فعله السيد المسيح وهو تعديل فكر اليهود المتحجر*
*فهم يطبقون الناموس بحرفيه*
*ونحن نعلم أن الحرف يقتل أما الروح تحيي*

*ولك مثال في الحياة الميدانية وهو روح القانون أرفع وأروع *
*من القانون نفسه*

*فبعلة السيد المسيح هذا أعاد التوازن الطبيعي *
*بين الإنسان وأخيه الإنسان*

*فلو كان أمر السيد المسيح بالرجم فما الجديد فالناموس يقول هذا ولكنه برفضه لحرفية الناموس أحيا العقول من جديد *
*وأحيا إنسانه قد ماتت بفعل الخطية أدبياً وروحياً وكانت علي مشارف موتها الجسدي أيضاً*
*فبفعلته هذه أنقذها جسدياً ومن ثم أحيت روحياً وأدبياً*

*وعلي فكرة حد الرجم هذا علي الزانية في العهد القديم له أسباب كثيرة لم تكن موجودة في عهد النعمة الذي صار بالمسيح*

*فقديماً كان الشعب اليهودي محاطاً بِأمم كثيرة من كل جهة وكلها وثنية وبها الزنا شئ طبيعي *
*فالله أراد الترهيب من فعل مثل هذه الأعمال مشابهة بالأمم الأخري*
*فمن سيفعل هذا سيرجم*
*وهذا ليحميهم من خطية الزنا والأنفصال عن الله *
*وأيضاً لمحفظة وضعه كإله لهم -إن جاز التعبير- فهو وضع شريعة ولكل الخطية لها عقوبة فإن لم تنفذ حين الخطأ فستضيع هيبة الشريعة*

*أما في عهد النعمة الذي صار بالمسيح يسوع *
*خرج هذا الشعب من مكانه ليصير مع الشعوب الأخري شعب واحد*
*فلا مشكله الأن بأختلاته بالأمم الأخري *
*لأن الكل سيقبل المسيح الأن فكل العالم سيصير شعب مختار وليس الشعب اليهودي فقط*

*فسيبقي هناك قطيع واحد وراعي واحد* ​ 


Alaa El-Din قال:


> الأنبياء أنفسهم في العهد القديم كان منهم من زنى و منهم من شرب الخمر و لم أجد نبي زنى تم تنفيذ حد الرجم فيه !!!




*العقاب ليس بالرجم يا أخي فقط*
*فالملك داود الذي زنا كان عقابه أشنع*
*وهو تقسيم مملكته وموت أبنه بالسيف علي يد أخيه الأخر*
*وموت كثيرين بالسيف بل أيضاً وباء للشعب وضمار شامل وهروب طويل من وجه أبنه الذي يطارده*

*وفوق كل هذا العقاب الأدبي والروحي *
*ويكفي أن داود قال *
*بللت فراشي بدموعي*
*ويأكل خبزه بالتنهد*
*ويموت كل يوم*
*ويصرخ دائماً لله في ألم وتنهد كي يرحمه الله*

*وياليتك تقرأ المزمور الخمسون لتتأكد*​ 


Alaa El-Din قال:


> كلام حضرتك غير منطقي لأن البشر يحتاجون للقضاه في كل أوقاتهم حتى سليمان الذي تقول عنه أنه كان قاضيا الكتاب المقدس يقول أنه عبد آلهة أخرى غير الرب *كما في الملوك الأول 11*
> *4* وكان في زمان شيخوخة سليمان أن *نساءه أملن قلبه وراء آلهة أخرى* ولم يكن قلبه كاملا مع الرب إلهه كقلب داود أبيه. *5* فذهب سليمان وراء عشتروث الاهة الصيدونيين وملكوم رجس العمونيين​
> فهل تريدني أن آخذ برأي القاضي الذي تعتبره القاضي الوحيد و هو لم يكن قلبه كاملا مع الرب إلهه ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
*أسليمان كان قاضياً ؟؟؟؟؟*
*لم يكن قاضياً هو كان ملك حكيم عظيم*

*وسليمان هذا ألم يعاقب ؟؟؟؟*
*أخي ياليتك تقرأ سفر الجمعه الذي أعلن سليمان الملك فيه توبته وستعلم*

*ويا أخي البشر ليسوا في أحتياج لقاضي*
*هم في أحتياج لله فقط*
*فإن كان الله موجود في حياتهم فلا مكان للقاضي *
*الذي يفصل بينهم في قضايا من فعل الشيطان*

*وفي النهاية الله يريد رحمة لا ذبيحة*

*فما فائده رحمته إن كان العقاب بدون رحمة*
*الرحمة*
*أهم صفات الله*
*ومادام الإنسان الخاطي تاب أفلم يعفو عنه الله*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## قلم حر (28 فبراير 2007)

> كلام حضرتك غير منطقي لأن البشر يحتاجون للقضاه في كل أوقاتهم حتى سليمان الذي تقول عنه أنه كان قاضيا الكتاب المقدس يقول أنه عبد آلهة أخرى غير الرب *كما في الملوك الأول 11*


أنا لم أقل أنه كان قاضيا !!!!
لنراجع :


> لكن ليس هناك قضاة ( مثل سليمان ) يقضوا بيننا !!
> فالحكمه موهبه من الخالق لسليمان .


أنا لم أذكر : ( القاضي سليمان ) !
أنا تكلمت عن قضاة مثل سليمان من ناحية ( اٍن الخالق أعطاهم الحكمه ...كما أعطاها للملك سليمان ) !
أي ليس هناك ( الآن ) قضاة , يشبهون سليمان بأن أعطاهم الله الحكمه ( كما أعطاها لسليمان ) .
مع أن هذا ليس الموضوع الأساسي ......لكن للتنويه و التوضيح .
فبعد مراجعة كتاباتي : أظن أن اللبس في الشرح ممكن بسهوله .....خصوصا أنني أحاورك في دين تجهل عنه الكثير .
فعذرا منك و من الجميع .
نتركك لأستاذنا ( أمير ) ......متابعين لحواركم .


----------



## Alaa El-Din (28 فبراير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *ولكن في المسيحة أنا معك أن الموضوع معقد نوعاً ما*
> *ولكنه من الممكن أن يطلق ميدانياً ويتزوج ميدانياً طبعاً بعدها *
> *وأعتبر أنا أن في هذه الحاله لايعتبر الرجل زاني إذا تزوج بأخري أما الله لأن الله يعلم ما بداخل القلوب*​


 
أهلا بحضرتك يا أستاذ أمير ...

أرجو أن تشرح لي معنى أنه يطلق ميدانيا و يتزوج ميدانيا لأني لا أفهمها ... كما أرجو تأييد الكلام من الكتاب المقدس .






amirfikry قال:


> *بالتأكيد السيد المسيح له المجد بلا خطية*
> *ولكن كيف يلقها بحجر وأذ هو من طلب الرحمة لها فهو هنا السائل لينقذها من بين أيديهم*​
> *وهناك سبب أخر لما فعله السيد المسيح وهو تعديل فكر اليهود المتحجر*
> *فهم يطبقون الناموس بحرفيه*​


 

كيف يطلب الرحمة لمن زنى ؟ أليس هو الذي وضع العقوبة في العهد القديم ؟ هل هذه العقوبة ليست بها رحمة ؟ هو الذي وضع العقاب و هو الذي امتنع عن تنفيذه ، فبهذه الطريقة يمكن أن تزني أي امرأة و تستند على كلام المسيح بأن كلنا عندنا خطية و لا نستطيع أن نرميها بحجر !!!! و في هذا تشجيع على الزنا حيث أن الزانية التي عفا عنها المسيح لم تأخذ أي عقاب !! ​ 




amirfikry قال:


> *وهناك سبب أخر لما فعله السيد المسيح وهو تعديل فكر اليهود المتحجر*
> *فهم يطبقون الناموس بحرفيه*​


 
هل معنى أنني أطبق تعاليم الرب بدقة أن فكري متحجر ؟ !!!!! دي جديدة أول مرة أسمع بيها .​ 





amirfikry قال:


> *فلو كان أمر السيد المسيح بالرجم فما الجديد فالناموس يقول هذا ولكنه برفضه لحرفية الناموس أحيا العقول من جديد *
> *وأحيا إنسانه قد ماتت بفعل الخطية أدبياً وروحياً وكانت علي مشارف موتها الجسدي أيضاً*
> *فبفعلته هذه أنقذها جسدياً ومن ثم أحيت روحياً وأدبياً*​


 

إذن علينا نحن أن ننقذ كل الزناه جسديا و روحيا و أدبيا !!! فيزني البشر و يأتي القاضي و ينقذهم جسديا و روحيا و أدبيا !!!!






amirfikry قال:


> *العقاب ليس بالرجم يا أخي فقط*
> *فالملك داود الذي زنا كان عقابه أشنع*
> *وهو تقسيم مملكته وموت أبنه بالسيف علي يد أخيه الأخر*
> *وموت كثيرين بالسيف بل أيضاً وباء للشعب وضمار شامل وهروب طويل من وجه أبنه الذي يطارده*​
> *وفوق كل هذا العقاب الأدبي والروحي *​


 
كيف يكون العقاب ليس بالرجم فقط و الله هو الذي حدد هذا العقاب بنفسه في العهد القديم ؟ هل الرب يحدد عقوبة ثم يطبق عقوبة أخرى !!! أختلف مع حضرتك تماما ​ 





amirfikry قال:


> *أسليمان كان قاضياً ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *لم يكن قاضياً هو كان ملك حكيم عظيم*​
> *وسليمان هذا ألم يعاقب ؟؟؟؟*
> *أخي ياليتك تقرأ سفر الجمعه الذي أعلن سليمان الملك فيه توبته وستعلم*​


 

أنا لم أقل هذا السمردلي هو الذي قال 


> لكن ليس هناك قضاة ( مثل سليمان ) يقضوا بيننا !!
> فالحكمه موهبه من الخالق لسليمان .


 
هو مش لازم يقول القاضي سليمان !!!! 


و بالتأكيد لابد أن يُعاقب سليمان و لكن الأمر المثير للدهشة حقا هو أن أتبع سليمان الذي لم يكن قلبه كاملا مع الله !!!!!!!





amirfikry قال:


> *ويا أخي البشر ليسوا في أحتياج لقاضي*
> *هم في أحتياج لله فقط*
> *فإن كان الله موجود في حياتهم فلا مكان للقاضي *
> *الذي يفصل بينهم في قضايا من فعل الشيطان*​


 

أخالفك الرأي يا أستاذي الفاضل لأنه بالرغم من أن الله موجود إلا أن البشر سوف يختلفون فيما بينهم و يحتاجون للقاضي حتى يفصل بينهم بالعدل .






amirfikry قال:


> *فما فائده رحمته إن كان العقاب بدون رحمة*
> *الرحمة*
> *أهم صفات الله*
> *ومادام الإنسان الخاطي تاب أفلم يعفو عنه الله*​


 
إذا تاب الإنسان الخاطيء بالتأكيد يعفوا عنه الله و لكن هذا قبل أن يمسكه القاضي متلبس بجريمته ، فالسارق إذا تاب قبل أن يتم القبض عليه يمكن أن يغفر الله له . و إلا ما فائدة العقوبات إذن إذا كان الله سوف يعفوا عن من أساء و أخطأ ؟ لأن بهذا المنطق الغريب يمكن لي أن أعتبر أن الله سوف يعفوا عني فأقوم بفعل كل الخطايا لأن الله من صفاته الرحمة و سوف يعفوا عني !!



تحياتي لحضرتك و للجميع ............


----------



## Alaa El-Din (28 فبراير 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> أنا لم أذكر : ( القاضي سليمان ) !
> أنا تكلمت عن قضاة مثل سليمان من ناحية ( اٍن الخالق أعطاهم الحكمه ...كما أعطاها للملك سليمان ) !
> أي ليس هناك ( الآن ) قضاة , يشبهون سليمان بأن أعطاهم الله الحكمه ( كما أعطاها لسليمان ) .


 

أنا مش فاهم حاجة


----------



## ابن الشرق (28 فبراير 2007)

*يا اخوان لم الجدال و الامر ابسط ما يكون ........

اذا وجد الرجل امرأته تزني مع آخر فالاثبات سهل و اذا لم يستطع الاثبات كرامتها ستمنعها من العيش بهذه الخطية لان الانسان يشعر بالذنب مهما حصل 

و اذا لم يستطع ان يطلقها رسمي ينفصل عنها و لا يختلط بها حتى لا يكون يتنجس معها اذا استمرت في الخطيئة و في هذه الحالة سينفصل عنها و هذا اشبه بالطلاق لكنه لن يستطيع الزواج مرة ثانية. 

لان اثبات الامر صعب و القضية كبيرة جدا و فيها سمعة و اذا استطاع الاثبات مثلا ؟؟ من سيتزوج ابنته ؟؟ حتى لو كان مسلما ؟؟ و نحن في نعيش في مجتمع شرقي ؟

الحل بحسب الظروف 

مع ان الحالة نادرة الحدوث*


----------



## Twin (28 فبراير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاي أخي *Alaa El-Din


Alaa El-Din قال:


> أنا مش فاهم حاجة



*حبيبي ركز شوية وأنت تفهم*
*ومش لازم نتكلم بوجهة نظرك أنت بس*
*حاول تفهم وجهات نظرنا*
*فانا لاحظ أنك تتكلم في وادي وأخي السمردلي في وادي أخر*
*وأكتفت الأن هذا معي أنا أيضاً

وياليتك تتفهم وجهة ننظري 
فأنا أتكلم عن وجهة نظر روح القانون والشريعة
أتحدث بما هو فوق
*​*
**وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Alaa El-Din (1 مارس 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *حبيبي ركز شوية وأنت تفهم*
> *ومش لازم نتكلم بوجهة نظرك أنت بس*
> *حاول تفهم وجهات نظرنا*
> *فانا لاحظ أنك تتكلم في وادي وأخي السمردلي في وادي أخر*
> ...


 
أنا بقول مش فاهم حاجة على كلام السمردلي... عموما مش مشكلة خلينا في موضوعنا أرجو الرد على مشاركتي رقم 19

تحياتي.....


----------



## Alaa El-Din (1 مارس 2007)

أيه الحكاية لو مفيش رد مش عيب ممكن تقولوا و خلاص علشان أنا عايز أسأل سؤال تاني في نفس الموضوع ......


----------



## ابن الشرق (1 مارس 2007)

اسأل لكن بوضوح و بدون تكرار لنفس الاسئلة و سنجيبك


----------



## قلب مفتوح (2 مارس 2007)

متاااااااااااابع بحماااااااااس بشوف اخر الموضوع وبالتوفيق للجميع لانو بصراحه  الموضوع  ماشي بطريقه سليمه من دون سب وقذف وذم وهذا احس طريقه للحوار الصحيحه بالتوفيق


----------



## kimo14th (2 مارس 2007)

Alaa El-Din قال:


> أيه الحكاية لو مفيش رد مش عيب ممكن تقولوا و خلاص علشان أنا عايز أسأل سؤال تاني في نفس الموضوع ......



*سبحان الله يااخى *​
*هو مش اخونا امير فكرى هو اللى معاك دلوقتى !!!!! *

*انتظره لما يجى لانه بيشتغل .... مش فاضى , تحط سؤالك تلاقيه رد فى ثوانى !!!*​


----------



## Alaa El-Din (2 مارس 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> *سبحان الله يااخى *​
> 
> 
> *هو مش اخونا امير فكرى هو اللى معاك دلوقتى !!!!! *​
> *انتظره لما يجى لانه بيشتغل .... مش فاضى , تحط سؤالك تلاقيه رد فى ثوانى !!!*​


 

طيب و ليه الكل بيكون فاضي لما يكون الكلام في الإسلاميات ؟!!!!!!! ألاقيك بترد و أعضاء تانية كتير ترد زي ثاوفيلس و مشرفين تانيين يردوا زي *THE GALILEAN* vbmenu_register("postmenu_219391", true);  و السمردلي و لما نيجي على المسيحيات تقول الأستاذ أمير فكري بيشتغل مش فاضي !!! طيب ممكن أي حد من الفاضيين يجاوب ؟ و لا أنتم بتجاوبوا فيما يختص بالإسلام فقط !!!!! ؟؟


----------



## egyfinance (2 مارس 2007)

*الى الصديق علاء الدين*

*يعجبنى فيك كثيرا انك كثير السؤال و هو اول طريق العلم فلو لم تسئل فلن تصل لما تريد ات تعلمه ، وفقك الرب للحق يا صديقى ، اسمح لى ان اجيبك عن سؤالك و ان لم يتضح لك شىء منها فزدنى فى السؤال كما تشاء .أرجو أن أعرف الحل إذا دخل زوج على زوجته ووجدها تزني ... ما هو الحل وفقا للعقيدة المسيحية ؟احل هنا وفقا للعقيدة المسيحية انه يملك ان يطلقها لعلة الزنا العلة التى اعطاها لنا الرب للطلاق سواغء وجد الرجل زوجته تزنى او وجدت المرءة زوجها تزنى الاثنان هنا سواء و هو ما يفوق فى سموه قوانين الاحوال الشخصية التى كانت مطبقة فى مصر حتى وقت قريب و ان كنت لا ادرى ان كن العمل بها ما زال جاريا ام عاد المشرع لرشده!! ، اذا فالرد واضح ولا لبس فيه الرجل هنا عليه ان يطلق امرئته التى وجدها تزنى اما الثرثرة بكلام مثل و كيف يثبت هذا فالوضع فى الحقيقة سيسهل اثباته بمئات الطرق فقط تخيل نفسك virtually  طبعا مكان هذا الرجل ستجد امامك مئات الطرق لاثبات هذا الامر بعكس الشرائع الاخرى التى تشترط شروطا صعبة ان لم يكن يستحيل اتباعها و هذا يكفى للرد على سؤالك :
و كيف نعرف إذا كان الزوج صادق أم كاذب ؟ هنا كان الرب مشرعا فعلا كلى العلم و المعرفة يعلم انه سياتى زمن لن نحتاج فيه الى شهود قد يصلوا الى الف كذاب يمكن شرائهم بالمال بل هناك العلوم الطبية الشرعية التى يمكنها اثبات ذلك بمنتهى السهولة و فى خلال ساعات الى جانب طرق اخرى بالمئات لا داعى للتحدث فيها الان فالكل يعرفها او على الاقل يمكن ادراكها من خلال اجابات الاخوة فى الموضوع و اخرى قد تدركها انت بفطنتك ! 
ثم اراك تسئل :
و ما هو حد الزنا في العقيدة المسيحية ؟
حد الزنا فى العقيدة المسيحية هو ما جاء حرفيا فى ناموس موسى دون حذف او تعديل ، و لكن السؤال هنا هو لماذا لا يطبق هذا الحد ، و الحق اقول لك ان هناك خلط شنيع بين كلمة حد و كلمة ادانة فالادانة تنفصل و تسبق عن الحد هناك فارق بين الحد و الادانة فلكى اقيم الحد على رجل ما او امرءة فعلى اولا ان ادين هذا الرجل او هذه المرءة فى ما ارتكب من خطية يستحق عليها الحد ، و كما قرءت للاخ العزيز السمردلى فكان قديما القضاة و الانبياء و الرسل هم من يقضون ، نعم هم مخطئون فكل البشر اخطئوا و قد اعوزهم مجد الرب و لكن عذرهم الوحيد المقبول انهم كانوا على اتصال مباشر بالرب يكلمهم و يرشدهم و يوجههم للحق فحين يقضون كانوا يقضون بحق لان قضائهم لم يكن من منطلق فقه هم تعلموه او تشريع هم درسوه بل كان من منطلق رسالة تاتيهم مباشرة من الرب فهل لو ادانك الرب تحتاج بعد ذلك للقول هل الادانة عادلة ام لا ؟ اما اليوم و قد انتفى موضوع الانبياء و الرسل و هذا منذ الفى عام حين تم فعلا المكتوب فى ملىء الزمان و حدث التجسد و لم يصبح هناك من دافع للانبياء و الرسل فقد تغير الوضع ، فى العهد القديم قبل المسيح نفسه لم يمر يوما واحدا على شعب الله بلا نبى او رسول بل وصل عددهم فى بعض الازمنة للعشرات يعيشون معا فكان الكلام هنا عن قضاء او ادانة ظالمة كلام تجديف بل و هرطقة لان الحكم بالادانة كان مصدره العلى الخالق مباشرة ، و لكن بعد قيامة و صعود رب المجد هل جاء رسل او انبياء ليحكموا و يقضوا ؟ لا طبعا لم و لن ياتى الى ان يعود ةرب المجد فى كامل مجده و الملائكة من حوله ، لهذا فقد اوضح لنا رب المجد ذلك فى مثل حى هو المرءة الزانية ، من كان منكم بلا خطيئة فليرمها اولا بحجر ، فمن نحن حتى ندين ( لا تدينوا كى لا تدانوا ) تلك هى كلمات الرب فطالما ان الرب قد اضاف لناموسه تشريعا جديدا و هو اننا لا نملك او لنكن اكثر دقة و نقول لم نعد نملك حق الادانة فكيف اذا نطبق الحدود ؟ قبل تطبيق اى حد هناك اولا ادانة و بلا ادانة عادلة فلا معنى او قيمة للحد ذاته .
(((( لان لو اتبعت كل اللى قاله ربنا فى العهد القديم بالمللى و بدون اى تقصير هتبقى انسان كامل لكن بعييييييييييد جدا عن الرب و بردوا لو دققت فى حياتك موش هتلاقيها بتخلوا و لو من خطية بسيطة اد كد هو !!! ههههههه ، الفريسيين انفسهم بمغالاتهم فى تطبيق الناموس لم يفلتوا من الخطية ، لكن لو فعلا اضفت لكل اللى فى العهد القديم كل تعاليم العهد الجديد و خضعت فعلا لارشاد الروح القدس و سلمت نفسك ليه و ما قاومتهوش فموش ممكن هنحتاج للحدود لا بالعكس ساعتها نبقى مجتمع اليوتوبيا اللى اتكلم عنه الفلاسفة و ده كان هدف رب المجد موش انه يقول لك اعمل و ما تعملش لا لكن انه يديلك سلطان على نفسك انت اللى ما تعملش ده من نفسك لانك بتحب رب المجد موش لاى سبب تانى ))))، صدقنى يا صاحبى على راى حبيب قلبى الممثل اشرف عبد الباقى الموضوع كبير كبير كبير  ، ههههههههه
فعلا بجد الموضوع كبير اوى يلمس العقيدة المسيحية نفسها و اعذرنى ان الجزء من كلامى اللى حطيته ما بين قوسين كبار ده كلام موش ليك لا ده لاخوانى فى المسيح بس لكن موزش ليك لان الكلام ده موش هيشعر بيه الا الناس اللى اجسادهم بقت هيكل للروح القدس اللى اتعمدوا بس فارجوك ارجوك ما تحاولش تعلق على اى كلام لية ما بين القوسين دول لانى موش هارد عليك لان اجابتى على اى سؤال عنه محتاج الاول انك تبقى انسان طاهر متعمد علشان تفهمه غير كده موش هتفهم فلو سمحت اقرى كل الكلام اللى برة الاقواس و بعدين اسئل زى ما انت عايز.*


----------



## kimo14th (2 مارس 2007)

Alaa El-Din قال:


> طيب و ليه الكل بيكون فاضي لما يكون الكلام في الإسلاميات ؟!!!!!!! ألاقيك بترد و أعضاء تانية كتير ترد زي ثاوفيلس و مشرفين تانيين يردوا زي *THE GALILEAN* vbmenu_register("postmenu_219391", true);  و السمردلي و لما نيجي على المسيحيات تقول الأستاذ أمير فكري بيشتغل مش فاضي !!! طيب ممكن أي حد من الفاضيين يجاوب ؟ و لا أنتم بتجاوبوا فيما يختص بالإسلام فقط !!!!! ؟؟



*اولا عن نفسى تركت الموضوع لانهم اقدر منى على الشرح *

*ثانيا اخونا امير هو اللى مفروض يجاوبك دلوقتى .... ندخل مكانه احنا ليه !!*​


----------



## Alaa El-Din (3 مارس 2007)

egyfinance قال:


> * كيف يثبت هذا فالوضع فى الحقيقة سيسهل اثباته بمئات الطرق فقط تخيل نفسك virtually طبعا مكان هذا الرجل ستجد امامك مئات الطرق لاثبات هذا الامر *


 

ما زال الإفتراض محتمل الحدوث و هو أن الرجل لم يستطيع أن يثبت أن زوجته زنت ؟؟ ما هو الحل ؟ أليس هذا احتمال قائم ؟؟ فقد يستمع مثلا الزوج لمكالمة تليفون بين زوجته و عشيقها و هم يتحدثون عن الليلة الحمراء التي جمعتهم سويا منذ شهر ... إلخ ففي هذه الحالة لا يوجد أي إثبات للزوج حتى يثبت أن زوجته زنت بالرغم من أنه سمعها بأذنه !!!!
ماذا يفعل ؟؟




egyfinance قال:


> *
> فطالما ان الرب قد اضاف لناموسه تشريعا جديدا و هو اننا لا نملك او لنكن اكثر دقة و نقول لم نعد نملك حق الادانة فكيف اذا نطبق الحدود ؟ قبل تطبيق اى حد هناك اولا ادانة و بلا ادانة عادلة فلا معنى او قيمة للحد ذاته .
> *


 
ماذا تقول يا صديقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هذه دعوة ليست مباشرة للزنى ... لأن الذي يقدم على الزنى و هو يعرف أنه لا يوجد هناك من يدينه فسوف يقوم بهذا الفعل دون خوف أو حرج ؟
كيف تقول هذا الكلام ؟ كلامك غير مقبول يا صديقي العزيز . 
الذي جعلني أن أفتح هذا الموضوع هو موضوع آخر بعنوان " الإسلام سهل للزوجة المسلمة أن تزني أمام زوجها " و كانت حجة كاتب هذا الموضوع هو أن الزوج المسلم لا يستطيع أن يأتي بالشهود حتى يدين زوجته و ينفذ عليها الحد !! فما بالكم يا من فتحتم هذا الموضوع بأن المسيحية تحتاج الرب حتى يدين هو !!!! .

المسيح هو الذي كان موجودا عندما جاءه اليهود بهذه المرأة الزانية .. لماذا لم يدينها هو ؟؟ ألم تفعل فعلا يخالف تعاليمه ( باعتبار أنه الإله ) ؟ لماذا لم يدينها و يطبق عليها حد الرجم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟






تحياتي ليك يا صديقي ............


----------



## egyfinance (3 مارس 2007)

*الى الصديق علاء الدين*

*اولا اقول لك اننى اراك متعصبا جدا لمسئلة تطبيق الحد و كئنها هى غاية رد فعلنا حين يخطىء الواحد منا و انا صدقنى اننى لا اجد مبررا لهذا ابدا ، طيب يا سيدى انا و موش حد تانى علشان ما يتوهمش اى حد حاجة غلط ، لنفرض ان انا اتجوزت بنت الحلال و يا عينى عليها  على اخلاقها قبل الجواز حاجة ما ورديتش على حد بعد الجواز بكام سنة اكتشفت انى بارافان مثلا ايه اللى انت منتظر انى اعمله؟ اقتلها و اروح فى ملعونه زيها فى ستين داهية؟ ههههههههههههههه لا ابدا اللى زى دى يا صديقى ما تستاهلش خالص كفاية ان ليك كل الحق انك تطلقها و ترجعها لبيت اهلها او للشارع اللى هية تستحقه و فى كلتا الحالتين هتعيش طووووووووووول عمرها ملوثة يعنى من الاخر الموت اشرف لها و اكرم بس بايدها موش بايد حد تانى الا لو كان ليها غرض تانى بقى هههههههههههههههههههه ، فحتى لو مكالمة تليفون تقدر لو عايز تثبت المكالمة تقدر بطرق تكنولوجية كتيييير اوى تعرف كانت بتكلم مين و تدبر لهم فخ يقعوا فيه هما الاتنين ( ده لو انا مكان الارجل ده هاعمل كده ) يا حبيبى من الاخر انا عايز اقول لك حاجة و عايزك تعقلها كويس اوى اوى اوى و هى ان لو حد فينا يهودى وواللا مسيحى واللا مسلم واللا حتى بوذى مراته بتخونه و عايز يثبت ده صدقنى يا حبيبى موش هيعدم ميت وسيلة سواء راحل او ست بردو عايزة تثبت الخيانة دى و ده الجميل فى المسيحية انه بيعامل الست زى الراجل لكن لحد وقت قريب كان اثبات الزنا للراجل بس فى الاحوال الشخصية فى مصر موش للست و موش عارف اتلغى بصراحة واللا لا ؟ اما موضوع طب ليه المسيح لانه اله ما ادنش الخاطية بالزنى امام اليهود فلانه موش مطلوب منه انه يقف ادامهم و يقول لهم انتوا ما تدينوهاش لانكم بشر خطاة وموش رسل و لا انبسا ولا كهنة لكن لانى الله فهادينها علشان يرجموه معاها ، لا طبعا طيب ايه اللى خلاه ما يقولش كده ؟ راجع مناظرتى و انت تعرف من سطورها الاولى هتعرف ليه ، اما انه يدينها و هو بشر من غير ما يصرح بلاهوته فده هيزود طينة اليهود بلة و يمشوا بقى يدينوا الناس بعلم او بجهل بس خلاص ده ردى على تعليقك و لك منى كل احترام و تقدير و شكرا .:big37: *


----------



## Basilius (3 مارس 2007)

*انا عاوز افهم حاجة بسيطة 
كل الاساتذة اللى ردوا و بردة بتقول مفيش رد ؟ 
يا حبيبي كدة كدة لن ترجم لانة لا يوجد انسان واحد فقط بلا خطيئة على وجة الارض يستطيع ان يرجمها 
بس ستلقب بالزانية طوال ايام حياتها و من يتزوج منها يكون زاني 

وكما قال السيد لة كل المجد " من منكم بلا خطيئة فليرمها اولا بحجر " 
فبلاش اللف و الدوران لانة لم تستطيعوا الاجابة الوافية على موضوع الجليلي 
يعني واحد دخل البيت و وجد امراتة مع رجل اكيد هيمسك فية و كذا شاهد هيبقى علية 
ويمكن للزوج استخدام طرق كثيرة متاحة و شريفة لاثبات زنا امراتة 
اما في جانبك انت فلا تستطيع ان تمسك بة و تمهلة في زناة الى ان يحضر الاربعة و يجب ان يروا المرود في المكحلة و طبعا دة مستحيل لانة بمجرد رؤيتهم سيكون هذا خارج ذاك 
فمن سهل باللة عليك؟؟؟
اما عن المكالمة بتاعتك دي فزي ما قالك الاخ ايجي فاينانس ممكن الاثبات بطرق تكنولوجية 
وعند اثباتها بها اوكي 
اما حتى لو موضوع المكالمة دة في اسلامك و حتى لو سجل لهم هل تعتبر زانية ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!

يعني بكل بساطة هذا الرجل لو مسلم ميقدرش يمسك الراجل الزاني مع امراتة بل يجب ان ياتي باربعة شهود و عندما يدخلون يجب ان يروا المرود في المكحلة وهذا هو المستحيل 
فالاثبات مش مشكلة يا عزيزي لانة بكل بساطة لو دخل و وجد هذا الرجل في احضان زوجتة الدين لا يمنعة من ان يمسك بة اما الاسلام فيجب ان يتركة و ياتي باربعة و الاربعة يجب ان يقروا ان المرود في المكحلة *


----------



## Alaa El-Din (4 مارس 2007)

طيب بالرغم من إن الرد اللي حضراتكم تفضلتوا بيه لم يكن ردا إلا أنني أكتفي بهذا الرد و سوف أقوم بإضافة سؤال آخر .
شكرا ....


----------



## egyfinance (4 مارس 2007)

*الى الصديق علاء الدين*

*يا عم علاء لو الاجابة موش عاجباك انت حر تماما لكن هى دى الاجابة المنطقية تاخد بيها او ما تاخودش ده موش شغلنا اما عن سؤالك الجديد فاهلا بكل اسئلتك مهما كانت.*


----------



## Alaa El-Din (4 مارس 2007)

**********************
أخي علاء تمسك بما هو أفضل فالسب ليس بجيد
ناقش حتي النهاية بأسلوب متحضر
**..................................................  ................... "المشرف"*


----------



## قلب مفتوح (6 مارس 2007)

علاء أرجع واكمل نقاشك وكل  قاعده ولها شواذ  والذين يسبون ويقذفون هم من الشواذ   وأنا في انتظار اسألتك ونقاشك مع الاخوه المسيحيين .....


----------



## My Rock (6 مارس 2007)

انا متابع الحوار و لم ارد لان الاحبة ردوا و وفوا, لكن الي مزعلني مجادلة الاخ علاء

فلحد الان و  بعد كل هذه الردود لم اراه يرسي على سؤال معين و الاستمرار فيه لانه ارى فيه نزعة المعاندة و المجادلة لا معرفة الحق و تقبل الاجابة.. للاسف..

ياريت لو حاب تكمل في الموضوع ان تبطل السب و تحاول ان تجدول اعتراضك حتى نرد عليه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## قلب مفتوح (7 مارس 2007)

لا يااخ روك علاء أبدا ماسب أحد أسلوبه بقمة الاخلاق الرفيعه الى اكتسبها من تربية الاسلام الصحيح

سلام ونعمه من الله


----------

